# Ribs & Yakitori



## roadfix (Jun 2, 2013)

My step-daughter who owns a hair salon threw a small party for her employees at her home and I was asked to do some ribs and yakitori in her back yard.   And man, was it hot in the valley!......reminding me of the reason I moved out of the valley and into the city just 20 miles away many years ago.  
Ribs were easy but at one point I felt a bit overwhelmed by the number of yakitori I had to skewer.  The yakitori consisted of meatballs, beef, chicken, salmon, and misc vegis.......totaling about 200.  
Thanks for looking!


A friend found this brand new apron at a garage sale for a buck and insisted I put it on






3 baby backs and 2 spares ready to be hung





All 5 racks hanging in the midi-wsm





BBQ area tucked in one corner of the yard





My yakitori setup on the kettle





Frank, who gave me the apron, helping me out.  I think he was giving me the peace sign.





Backyard scene





This gal was cranking out mojitos most of the evening for us


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 2, 2013)

It's times like these you live for. Cooking lots of good things. Getting to use the gear, and push yourself to see what you are made of. And to top it all off, have lots of people get to enjoy the fruits of your labor. Great job!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2013)

Great pictorial, and some delicious looking food, Roadfix!  Love the apron!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like a well orgainzed cook and the food looks great too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow!  Looks like you had a blast!!!  Glad it was a good time and love the apron!


----------



## forty_caliber (Jun 2, 2013)

"Danger Men Cooking" I like it.  Step away from the smoker....MAN TERRITORY


.40


----------



## roadfix (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks folks!  I'm still recovering from all the mojitos I consumed...  It was a fun gathering.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2013)

lol, love the t-shirt, and the food looks great!

well done, rf.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow Road ... nice job on the food !!  Those ribs and Yakitori look like they were perfection !

Of course you do realize it's because of that awesome man apron you are wearing !!

Good job .. I'm sure everyone was pleased.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like a great time and even better food. I wanna party at Roadfix's place! Neat trick with the angle iron. I may steal that one.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks again.

I got the angle iron idea from the commercial yakitori grills.  I've seen these grills used at yakitori joints around here.  Most are like 3 feet long with 2 metal rods across the top to rest the skewers on.


----------

